# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  قائمة المقبولين بالجامعات الرسمية تعلن الأسبوع المقبل

## الوسادة

*




قهرتوني ليش مو حاطين شعار البلقاء له له كل هالكليات اللي فيها و مو معترفين فيها منكم لله بكفي بدكم تجيبولنا الزيادة عليها بس خليكم طول ما انتوا هيك عمركم ما رح تتقدموا 


تعلن وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث قائمة المقبولين بالجامعات الأسبوع المقبل وفق ترجيحات وزير التعليم العالي د. وجيه عويس الذي قال أنه اتفق مع رئيس لجنة تنسيق القبول الموحد على إعلان القائمة قبل نهاية الشهر الجاري, غير أنه لم يحدد يوما معينا لإعلان القائمة التي تضم أكثر من 35 ألف طالب وطالبة.
وأبلغت مصادر مطلعة "العرب اليوم" أن لجنة تنسيق القبول الموحد ستتسلم خلال الأسبوع الحالي قائمتي "الجيش والمعلمين" , مؤكدة أن الزيادة التي أجراها مجلس التعليم العالي على أعداد المقبولين بحوالي 6 آلاف طالب وطالبة لن تؤخر إعلان قائمة "القبول الموحد".
وبين الدكتور عويس في تصريح لـ "العرب اليوم" أن الأمور تسير بشكل جيد وأنه على اتصال دائم مع رئيس اللجنة الدكتور غالب الحوراني بشأن إعلان قائمة المقبولين.
بدوره قال د. الحوراني أن اللجنة أجرت يوم الخميس الماضي عملية القرعة بين الطلبة الحاصلين على معدلات متساوية باستثناء طالبة واحدة اعتذرت.
وفي سياق متصل يبدأ بعد غد الإثنين 1780 طالبا وطالبة تقديم طلبات الالتحاق بالجامعات الرسمية ضمن برنامج التجسير بين كليات المجتمع والجامعات من خلال 46 مكتبا بريديا منتشرة في إنحاء المملكة ولمدة ثلاثة أيام.

البوصلة*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الحمدلله بعدهم معترفين بجامعتنا .. 

مشكوره هديل ..

----------


## rand yanal

*ناااااااااااااااس همها الاول والاخير المظاهر وبس ,,, ناس عقولها فاضية ..مهو على أساس اللي بدرس باليرموك او التكنو او الاردنية او غيرها من الجامعات بشر واللي بدرس بالبلقاء مش بشر .. ما التدريس عنا أقوى منهم كلهم بكفي انها تطبيقية هذا السبب أدعى أنها تتميز على جامعات الاردن كلها بس يا عيب العيب . .*
*
يسلموا أختي الوسادة على الخبر .*.

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يسلموووووو على الخبر يا وسادة.. انشالله الطلاب يكزنوا راضين بالنتائج

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لأ يا جماعة في كتير جامعات مش حاطين صورهم الهاشمية والحسين بن طلال والطفيلة
الله يبشر الطلاب المتاملين خير  :Smile:

----------

